# Fish lake 6/15!



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

My wife and I were at a family reunion at FL this weekend and decided to rent a little boat for the afternoon and give the fishing a try. She was using a trolling setup with lead core line and I had a spinning setup with six pound test line. The goal was to catch a lake trout. We trolled the east shore from one until seven and caught a bunch of fish. We both were using crankbaits behind a one ounce sinker. I had a four inch perch colored rapala minnow and she chose a bill dance shad style diver that was a little bigger. I couldn't keep the rainbows off and get down below them. After about a dozen of those I put my pole away so she wouldn't have to reel in so often. She didn't dissapoint, and caught a mack, a splake, and a brown on her chosen lure. We had a great time and she had those bigger fish figured out. She would let out 110 feet of marked line and that was the sweet spot. We ran out of daylight but would have caught more once she found the zone. It was a great time and she absolutely loved it.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like an awesome way to spend an evening! Congratulations to both of you on getting into the fish!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome Andyman! Looks like the best family reunion ever.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

gezz, all I get at family reunion is people sitting around complaining about how much they hate their life. Can I get adopted?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! Looks like she dialed them in. What a day!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sweet.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

made a little video of the trip........


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Very impressive!:shock:


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work! If family reunions were all like that maybe more of us would attend...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome outing... Makes me want to head to fish lake!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

your wife is absolutely awesome. like taking a little kid fishing. that was fun to watch.


----------

